#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  PUBG vs Fortnite: What will you choose?

## Assassin

If you are a player, you will know that Battle Royale games have conquered the world. *The battlefield of Player Unknown (PUBG)*, a game based on combat modes developed by the South Korean studio Bluehole, has assaulted the game world. It has accumulated huge sales figures, an Xbox One Port and now a well received mobile version. With this success, the game would never have been alone for long. Join *Fortnite*, a rival battle produced by the American studio Epic Games. Both games offer a lot at stake, players with open-mouth survival skills know and love, but each has a slightly different approach. So, *what is the best?* 

Download Links to: *PUBG || Fortnite 

*
​PUBG-fortnite-open.png

----------

